# Arthritis Meds



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a 9 1/2 year old male also with arthritis in his paw joint after a toe amputation due to a tumour which luckily turned out benign but left him with an unstable paw joint.
He is on a supplement called Colotrin. I couldn't find an english translation but it contains;
300mg Glucosamin
200 mg Condroitin
500 mg MSM (Methylsulfonylmethan )

if he shows pain, he has Previcox, which is also a NSAID


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know anything about the Vetprofen and not being able to go on another. I wonder why that would be. Worth asking your vet for more info. 

Many years ago when my last dog started to limp, I do remember the vet saying, we'll try this one and if it doesn't work, we'll try another. (She was talking about the various NSAIDs). It can take several weeks for one to work (it needs to build up in their system). But if there is no change after 6-8 weeks, yes, I'd want to try another. We lucked out and tried Deramaxx first, and it worked really well. My girl never limped again. We did blood work every six months since NSAIDs can be tough on organs, and I would do that again if my current dog ever needs to go on a daily pain med.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I used gabapentin when my old boy was starting to get a little stiff - we could not use NSAIDs due to steroid use. It seemed to be very beneficial for him and gabapentin is a pretty safe drug.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oddly enough, I was discussing this with our vet today. My old boy (not a golden) is just short of 14 and has horrendous elbow arthritis - he did when he came to live with us 7 years ago. He has been on meloxicam and gabapentin for five years now and it had been working very well indeed with few problems. However, his back end started to wobble a bit and we had to reduce the gabapentin. He started to limp again. The vet has recommended we put him on Carprofen, another name for Vetprofen, instead of meloxicam as well as his gabapentin. The important information she gave was that, if it doesn't work, we can always try another NSAID which makes me wonder why your vet thinks you couldn't try an alternative if it is not right for your girl.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Autumn2 said:


> She also said that once she goes on Vetprofen…you can’t try another NSAID. Has anyone ever heard of this?


Perhaps meaning both at the same time ???


----------

